# Bilderwechsel



## michael19 (5. Sep 2006)

Hi!

Ich möchte eine art bildergalerie für eine homepage erstellen, die folgendermaßen aussehen soll: und zwar soll dabei immer ein bild zusehen sein, welches nach einiger zeit verschwindet und durch ein anderes ersetzt wird. dieses sollte in einer endlos schleife ablaufen, so dass es wieder von vorn beginnt. kann mir einer vielleicht helfen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Sep 2006)

Hast du konkrete Frage dazu oder willst du gleich den ganzen Code geschrieben und dokumentiert haben? :roll:


----------



## Guest (5. Sep 2006)

der code wär natürlich nicht schlecht. wär super wenn den mir einer geben könnte!


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Sep 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der code wär natürlich nicht schlecht. wär super wenn den mir einer geben könnte!


Gerne doch! Wir haben ja sonst nichts zu tun.


```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;

public class Bildergalerie extends Applet {
  public void init() {
    // Hier die Bilder laden und Thread starten.
  }
  public void paint(Graphics g) {
    // hier das aktuelle Bild zeigen.
  }
}
```

(Warum schwant mir plötzlich, daß der OP JavaScript meinte?)   ???:L


----------



## Guest (5. Sep 2006)

@leroy42 besten dank für den code. habe es aber irgendwie nicht hinbekommen. 


http://de.selfhtml.org/dhtml/modelle/dynamische_filter.htm#reveal_trans

könnte dass einer von euch vielleicht für fünf Bilder einstellen?


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2006)

@Gast
Da dir Sarkasmus ein völlig fremdes Konzept zu sein scheint:
Leroy42 wusste vermutlich das dir dieser Code nichts helfen würde, und er hat auch richtig vermutet das es sich sowieso nicht um eine Java, sondern um eine  Java-Script Frage handelt.
Da sich diese Vermutung bestätigt hat, gesellt sich nun zu deiner doch sehr dreisten Art und offensichtlichen Faulheit auch noch der Umstand im völlig falschen Forum zu sein hinzu...  :toll:


----------

